# Brindle beagle



## oldways (Aug 10, 2012)

Plottman's dogs kinda got me wondering any of all every seen a brindle beagle or brindle with a saddle back? I was just wondering we have bluetick, black and tan, red, lemon and tri. I think a brindle beagle would be a pretty thing but I like brindle plott looking dogs anyway.. just wondering thanks


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive saw a Red Beagle with Brindle int the Markings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldways (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never seen a brindle beagle but a little brindle with a black saddle back would be pretty kinda like a shrunk plott hound.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a male that had a black head and the top of his head was brindle. AKC dog, and just on his head . Hed catch your eye.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 11, 2012)

Oldways there is some UKC ones in the Carolinas being bred ,here is you a picture and a link to read http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...bhx5hbnuPQLhGmg-A&sig2=YTRKjtInHaP7fkEd8T2Wfg


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 11, 2012)

Old ways ,I know this isn't Brindle BUT close enough ,just posted for you to see ,I think they look pretty good myself,I would have like to had a pack of them running deer back in my deer dog days ,looks like there built to run


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 11, 2012)

How do they get that registered as a beagle? That's not one of the acceptable color patterns in ukc is it?  To me it really don't matter what color it is if the mama and daddy are the same bred I think you shuould be able to register them.  It's the same with a plott, of you get a buckskin out of the litter you can't get him registered, but you can get all the other pups done as long as they are brindle.  Makes absolutely no sence to me.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I was wrong about the color, it say all typical hound colors as long as they are not solid.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 11, 2012)

plott man ,I dont know nothing about them other than the stuff on the link I posted to oldways ,they look neat to me ,akc wont register them


----------



## oldways (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not worried about reg. one I run feild grade dogs anyway. But I would like to work into some brindle looking beagles just something different and if they have the drive and grit of a plott and beagle they be prutty tough....


----------



## Tater Bug (Aug 14, 2012)

They have them in Europe. Search Beagle colors on the net. If i find the link i will post it. They are brindle and white. Cool looking dogs.http://http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoS9l.SpQOw0Al8qJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3F_adv_prop%3Dimage%26va%3Dbrindle%2Bbeagle%26fr%3Dyfp-t-701%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D10&w=253&h=283&imgurl=www.showbeagle.com%2Fbrindle_front.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.showbeagle.com%2FBrindle%2520Beagles.html&size=21.3+KB&name=Brindle+Beagles&p=brindle+beagle&oid=1ec545e61abfda1dd6aabd9f0fd37b0f&fr2=&fr=yfp-t-701&tt=Brindle%2BBeagles&b=0&ni=32&no=10&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11g7ejtnn&sigb=13dgq1j33&sigi=114tv5m8u&.crumb=RXzW1V7eCQp


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here ya go I found one. not sure if the link is going to work.  just re type it in the toolbar. you will have to scroll all the way to the bottom to see the brindle.  

http://www.lemon-drops.de/hound_colours.htm


----------



## oldways (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats a purtty rascal right there. Thanks Taterbug and Plottman. Might do some checking. Just somthing a little different...


----------



## kruz1967 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of our brindle beagle puppy - he is 9 weeks old and seems to have a good nose so far. We've done some hotdog drags and introduced him to deer blood for the first time this past weekend. Hoping he will be able to track wounded deer.


----------



## kruz1967 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here he is at 6 weeks


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jan 4, 2013)




----------

